# What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?



## mewtini (Feb 27, 2011)

*What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

So, let's see... Out of the Johto starters, Cyndaquil pwns.
Out of the Kanto starters (not counting Pikachu from Yellow), I say Squirtle. IT EVOLVES INTO BLASTOISE! Out of the Sinnoh starters, Chimchar! And out of the Unova starters, I would pick Oshawott. Or the Japanese name for it is Mijimaru. Oops, nearly forgot Hoenn! I like Mudkip, if only that awful meme stopped. So I herd u liek mudkipz! <---Who in the world invented that?! SHOW YOURSELF


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, and Piplup are my favorites. I haven't played Black yet.

On a related note, I was kind of hoping for Dark/Psychic/Fighting-type starters for Unova. One can dream...


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I like Treecko and Turtwig, mostly because of their evolved forms (Grovyle and Torterra), and the fact that they learn Absorb by themselves. And Snivy looks good too. But I don't understand why there are so many Fire/Fighting starters. I like the Grass type in general, but Venusaur is ugly.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Favorite starters in Generational order:
Charmander
Cyndaquil
Mudkip
No favorite Gen IV
Oshawott

In favorite to least:

Oshawott
Charmander
Cyndaquil
Mudkip


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My favorite starters are all the Fire-types, except in B/W where I like Oshawott the best. Originally I liked Tepig better, but I think Oshawott's evo is cooler.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My fave starters are charmander, cyndaquill, mudkip, chimchar and oshawott.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Aobaru said:


> Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, and Piplup are my favorites. I haven't played Black yet.
> 
> On a related note, I was kind of hoping for Dark/Psychic/Fighting-type starters for Unova. One can dream...


I haven't played either yet. I just watch the people on YouTube showing off their awesome Black and White... Totally irrelavant note: I will buy White. Zekrom is cool. EDIT:While I'm on B/W, does anyone else think that the Japanese are running out of ideas? The Pokemon that I've seen are just...unoriginal. I mean, I'll get it anyway, but Pokemon might be...going downhill after having been around since 1998...? This is unbelieveable.


----------



## Barubu (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Favorite starters in Generational order:
Bulbasaur
Chikorita
Torchic
If I had to choose Turtwig
Tepig

In favorite to least:

Tepig
Bulbasaur
Torchic
Chikorita
Turtwig


----------



## mewtini (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Barubu said:


> Favorite starters in Generational order:
> Bulbasaur
> Chikorita
> Torchic
> ...


It looks like nobody likes the Sinnoh starters. I do, because Platinum was my fist ever Pokemon game. Currently I am pining for one of the GBA games. I could use it on my DS Lite. I want Sapphire. Kyogre is pure AWESOME.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Mewtini said:


> EDIT:While I'm on B/W, does anyone else think that the Japanese are running out of ideas? The Pokemon that I've seen are just...unoriginal. I mean, I'll get it anyway, but Pokemon might be...going downhill after having been around since 1998...? This is unbelieveable.


This is just your nostalgia kicking in. Your profile says you're only 9 so I'm guessing you didn't start playing Pokemon until the Sinnoh games, or maybe just before the Sinnoh games came out? So this is basically the first set of new Pokemon that have been released since you've gotten familiar with the set you started with, so you see all the little problems with the new Pokemon that your mind glosses over with the old ones because of nostalgia. This happens every time a new generation of games comes out, it's nothing special. IMO Pokemon's just as strong as ever (although starting to stretch in the gimmick department - triple battles for example) and will probably still be going strong for at least a decade or two to come.

tl;dr No, Pokemon's not going downhill, it's just you.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> This is just your nostalgia kicking in. Your profile says you're only 9 so I'm guessing you didn't start playing Pokemon until the Sinnoh games, or maybe just before the Sinnoh games came out? So this is basically the first set of new Pokemon that have been released since you've gotten familiar with the set you started with, so you see all the little problems with the new Pokemon that your mind glosses over with the old ones because of nostalgia. This happens every time a new generation of games comes out, it's nothing special. IMO Pokemon's just as strong as ever (although starting to stretch in the gimmick department - triple battles for example) and will probably still be going strong for at least a decade or two to come.
> 
> tl;dr No, Pokemon's not going downhill, it's just you.


I hear what you are saying, but compare the Gen V Pokemon to the Gen I. But as I said in my post that you were quoting, I actually like the old Pokemon more. But that is a very thorough point. But then again, based on how hyped everyone is on B/W, I bet you anything that there will be a Generation VI. I wasn't familiar with the Johto set until I got HG/SS. I hadn't even heard of Johto 'til then. I liked that set. So I completely hear what you mean, but I somewhat disagree.EDIT: Wow, this is the most sucessful thread I've started so far! Thanks guys!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

gen I has things that are basically real animals. creativity wasn't really a factor.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Mewtini said:


> I hear what you are saying, but compare the Gen V Pokemon to the Gen I. But as I said in my post that you were quoting, I actually like the old Pokemon more. But that is a very thorough point. But then again, based on how hyped everyone is on B/W, I bet you anything that there will be a Generation VI. I wasn't familiar with the Johto set until I got HG/SS. I hadn't even heard of Johto 'til then. I liked that set. So I completely hear what you mean, but I somewhat disagree.


well, I mean, odds are you knew about the non-unova pokemon for far longer than you'd known about the unova pokemon. _Every time a new set comes out_ there will be someone, somewhere, saying the older Pokémon are better. This is only really because they're not used to the Pokémon yet. Once you get used to them, you'll stop thinking that, trust me.

I think the best argument I ever read against "Pokémon designs are going downhill" is something like "Diglett is a mole that evolves into three moles. Magnemite is a magnet that evolves into three magnets. Voltorb is a red-white electric ball that evolves into a white-red electric ball. Grimer is a pile of sludge that evolves into a bigger pile of sludge. And the designs are going downhill _now?_"


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I think the best argument I ever read against "Pokémon designs are going downhill" is something like "Diglett is a mole that evolves into three moles. Magnemite is a magnet that evolves into three magnets. Voltorb is a red-white electric ball that evolves into a white-red electric ball. Grimer is a pile of sludge that evolves into a bigger pile of sludge. And the designs are going downhill _now?_"


but gen I has Seel, the seal Pokémon! D:

um anyway I usually go for Fire-types but will probably take Oshawott when I get White because I'm not crazy about the Tepig line and plan to get a Sawsbuck for my Grass-type.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Mewtini said:


> But then again, based on how hyped everyone is on B/W, I bet you anything that there will be a Generation VI.


There will continue to be further generations until the Pokemon Company stops making money off them, which probably won't be until the video game industry goes out of business entirely (if that ever even happens). Even as kids who grew up with Pokemon start to dislike the new ones and stop buying the games, new younger players will start playing the games. Case in point: you've started playing even though lots of people stopped playing after Gen 2.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> There will continue to be further generations until the Pokemon Company stops making money off them, which probably won't be until the video game industry goes out of business entirely (if that ever even happens). Even as kids who grew up with Pokemon start to dislike the new ones and stop buying the games, new younger players will start playing the games. Case in point: you've started playing even though lots of people stopped playing after Gen 2.


Yup, those greedy moneygrubbers(reference to Almighty Random Poll). I doubt that the videogame market will go out. If it ever does, it's because some parent got upset that their child spent the night playing Platinum when they shoulda been studying for some gigantic test, then the parent set out to burn the Pokemon building. Yes, I am twisted. Badly.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> well, I mean, odds are you knew about the non-unova pokemon for far longer than you'd known about the unova pokemon. _Every time a new set comes out_ there will be someone, somewhere, saying the older Pokémon are better. This is only really because they're not used to the Pokémon yet. Once you get used to them, you'll stop thinking that, trust me.
> 
> I think the best argument I ever read against "Pokémon designs are going downhill" is something like "Diglett is a mole that evolves into three moles. Magnemite is a magnet that evolves into three magnets. Voltorb is a red-white electric ball that evolves into a white-red electric ball. Grimer is a pile of sludge that evolves into a bigger pile of sludge. And the designs are going downhill _now?_"


I don't get how to edit a post AND put a quote in them. I guess you've read Butterfree's rant on everyone complaining about the English names recently, haven't you? I read your mind. Haha, I get what you mean about the designs and the poor evolutions. Off-topic completely: Does Polymetric Sesquialtera mean anything?


----------



## Autumn (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Mewtini said:


> I don't get how to edit a post AND put a quote in them.


you can use the multiquote function or you can copy the text of the post you want to quote and put it in quote tags. 



> I guess you've read Butterfree's rant on everyone complaining about the English names recently, haven't you?


that rant's been up there since like 2006. x3 yeah, I've read it. 



> Off-topic completely: Does Polymetric Sesquialtera mean anything?


it's a musical term meaning "two time signatures at the same time". don't ask why my name is this, it's a long and complicated story.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I shouldn't ask? Okay then. When I said you read that rant, I know it has been there for a long time. I just meant that _you_ must've read it recently.


----------



## Lili (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I would probably have to say that my favorite would have to be Tepig or Snivy.  They both look adorable, though Tepig's the cutest.  I also love Torchic and Totodile.  I also have a hatred for most of the Grass-type starters, too, except for Bulbasaur.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Gen I: A toss-up between charmander and squirtle
Gen II: Totodile <3
Gen III: Treecko
Gen IV: tbh I didn't like the starters that much... but Turtwig
Gen V: Snivy <333

Looks like I keep picking all the reptilian starters.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



LiLiJANA said:


> I would probably have to say that my favorite would have to be Tepig or Snivy.  They both look adorable, though Tepig's the cutest.  I also love Torchic and Totodile.  I also have a hatred for most of the Grass-type starters, too, except for Bulbasaur.


Wow. I actually don't like the Gen V starters for the reasons that Polymetric Sesquialtera stated. If I had to say what my favorite starter of Sinnoh, Kanto(not counting Yellow), Johto, and Hoenn was, I would say...it's a tie between Piplup and Squirtle. Mostly because of theirr evolutions. I liked Blastoise only after Red in HG/SS kept killing me with it.


----------



## EspiaEspeon (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Favorites:
Squirtle
Chikorita
Mudkip
Chimchar
Snivy

Most to least favorite out of those:
Chimchar
Snivy
Chikorita
Mudkip
Squirtle


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

With me, I judge off of strength concering the gyms and League. Not design so much, except for Piplup which is because it's cute. But then, it's also for Empoleon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Aobaru said:


> On a related note, I was kind of hoping for Dark/Psychic/Fighting-type starters for Unova. One can dream...


I generally have a small amount of dislike for people who say this.

Charmander
I'm not sure between Totodile and Chikorita.
Mudkipz~
Piplup, I guess?
Smugleaf FTW!


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Was Piplup influenced by a certain mix of Mewtwo and Victini? I really love Mudkip, but I hate the meme. Buuuut, it is kinda fun! So I herd u liek mudkipz?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

squirtle/bulbasaur
totodile
treeko
turtwig
oshawott

I actually love the fifth-gen starters. Tepig is adorable (achooFWOOMP) and snivy is all srsbizshaddap _but they really just need love _and oshawott is... oshawottish. :) 

And the names really aren't that bad at all. (every generation has its lickylickys and onixes!)


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

If I really had to pick, I like Oshawott. Actually, I only like its third stage evolution.


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Me too, I like Oshawott's evos, especially the middle one, but not so much Oshawott himself :P

The Sinnoh starters are my least favorite. Kanto and Hoenn are the ones where I pretty much love all the starters, but have a particular favorite (Charizard and Blaziken).


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I generally have a small amount of dislike for people who say this.


Why? The Fire/Water/Grass thing is getting old to me.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

IT'S A TRADITION. YOU DON'T MESS WITH TRADITION. DUH. <---That is a joke. I do think it is a tradition, but not that firmly.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Aobaru said:


> Why? The Fire/Water/Grass thing is getting old to me.


Well, the Dark/Psychic/Fighting triangle doesn't really work perfectly... Since Psychic deals zero damage against Dark. Which would make choosing Mr. Psychic Starter a very difficult choice.

Anyway, uh, starters. I guess Squirtle, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Piplup and Oshawott?


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well, the Dark/Psychic/Fighting triangle doesn't really work perfectly... Since Psychic deals zero damage against Dark.


True, true. That would make things difficult later on.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My favorites: 
Bulbasaur
Cyndaquil
Torchic
Chimchar
Oshawott

In order:
Oshawott
Torchic
Bulbasaur
Cyndaquil
Chimchar


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My threads are starting to grow... especially my intro thread. It turned into Cloudsong's party. Complete with Silver getting drunk.


----------



## .... (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I personally like Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle, Totodile, Mudkip, and Oshawott.

Also for people who want a Dark/Psychic/Fighting starter trio, I refer you to this.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Aobaru said:


> Why? The Fire/Water/Grass thing is getting old to me.





Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well, the Dark/Psychic/Fighting triangle doesn't really work perfectly... Since Psychic deals zero damage against Dark. Which would make choosing Mr. Psychic Starter a very difficult choice.
> 
> Anyway, uh, starters. I guess Squirtle, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Piplup and Oshawott?


Four options, of which Fire-Water-Grass is the only intuitive one to new players and therefore the only one the Pokemon Company will ever use. The other three might be interesting for legendary trios, though.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Yup. I love her way of taking that out of her system. Am I not allowed to say that? And Terezi, so I have concluded that no one likes the Gen IV starters. Although I prolly like it since Platinum was my first Pokemon game. Also my third DS game.


----------



## .... (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I dug up a poll from a while ago about this.


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

No! Nobody likes Empoleon or Infernape...(sits in corner);-;


----------



## Zeph (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Four options, of which Fire-Water-Grass is the only intuitive one to new players and therefore the only one the Pokemon Company will ever use. The other three might be interesting for legendary trios, though.


...Why did you quote me? That's pretty much what I was saying...


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...Why did you quote me? That's pretty much what I was saying...


Eh, both of you were talking about the subject so I quoted both of you. I wasn't responding to either of you so much as just adding my two cents about the subject in general.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

A friend of mine made a rather humorous point about Poke-puberty in starters.  Specifically the Squirtle line.  Squirtle: super-cute and adorable. Blastoise: Awesome cannons and such.  WHERE DOES WARTORTLE FIT INTO THE MIX?

My take is with the Snivy line.  as with the middle stages as always, it's kind of a "WTF Game Freak were you thinking?!?"

It's the middle stages.  always the middle stages. even with non-starters.


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I like middle-stage pokemon :3
Usually. Wartortle is cool because he has awesome ears and a fluffy tail!


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Would y'all rather have me input my words, or should I leave you guys in peace?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

In order: Squirtle (if it wasn't obvious), Cyndaquil (even though I've never played those games), Mudkip (Water types are my specialty), Piplup (my first Pokemon ever) and Oshawott (it's so cute!).


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Terezi Pyrope said:


> Also for people who want a Dark/Psychic/Fighting starter trio, I refer you to this.


EXACTLY!


----------



## spaekle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Favorites would be Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, and Snivy. 

I don't like the fourth gen starters. :\


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

The best starter is obvs Pikachu :3

But I also really love Totodile. I also like Chikorita, Mudkip and all the Gen I Pokemon. I'm not especially fond of any of the Gen III starters, and I'm not familiar enough with Gen IV to really say, but I do quite like them. I plan on starting with Oshawott :)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Dannichu, that is a cute signature!(I said it to my mom and she was like,"What the heck is THAT?" Anyway. Obviously, I've never played Yellow. I have played Platinum, and HG/SS and PMD Sky. Gen III...isn't that where Mudkip comes in?


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



> Fire-Water-Grass is the only intuitive one to new players


Eh... not really.  Fighting/Flying/Rock works pretty well there too--everyone knows the saying "killing two birds one with stone," and everyone's seen those karate guys who break stone blocks with their fists.  Maybe not quite as obvious as Fire/Water/Grass, but still obvious enough to use as a basic type triangle.

Of course, they still probably wouldn't use that one because Rock resists Normal and the generic low-level normal attacks (Tackle, Scratch, etc.) are usually the only thing you have for the first fight against your rival that every Pokémon game has... which would make it ridiculously hard to win if you happened to pick the Flying-type starter.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> Eh... not really.  Fighting/Flying/Rock works pretty well there too--everyone knows the saying "killing two birds one with stone," and everyone's seen those karate guys who break stone blocks with their fists.  Maybe not quite as obvious as Fire/Water/Grass, but still obvious enough to use as a basic type triangle.


But why would a new player think to apply "two birds with one stone" to Pokemon? I concede on the karate thing, but Rock -> Flying and Flying -> Fighting are, I think, not intuitive enough.

Or maybe that's just because I forcefully memorized most of the type chart (all the useful relationships, anyway) instead of coming up with silly mneumonics. I remember Rock is good against Flying because Rock is good against Flying, not because of a mneumonic. I got it down so well as a small child that I have no reasoning for any of it any more except _"that's how it is"_. It's also why I'm still not very clear on Dark and Steel, since Gen 2 came out after I memorized the chart.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> Eh... not really.  Fighting/Flying/Rock works pretty well there too--everyone knows the saying "killing two birds one with stone," and everyone's seen those karate guys who break stone blocks with their fists.  Maybe not quite as obvious as Fire/Water/Grass, but still obvious enough to use as a basic type triangle.
> 
> Of course, they still probably wouldn't use that one because Rock resists Normal and the generic low-level normal attacks (Tackle, Scratch, etc.) are usually the only thing you have for the first fight against your rival that every Pokémon game has... which would make it ridiculously hard to win if you happened to pick the Flying-type starter.


Not to mention the fact that the flying starter wouldn't be a pure flying type. If it were normal/flying, that would cancel out its resistance to fighting.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My favorite starter would have to be Squirtle. It has to do with the time I went into a library and saw a Squirtle plushie sitting on a bookshelf. I later made up this story about how this Squirtle challenged me to an epic battle, complete with dramatic music.

Charmander's a close second. Pikachu's okay too. And yes, Pikachu _is_ a starter, even though it doesn't fit into the traditional type triangle.

For other generations - Totodile (due to fond childhood memories), Torchic, and Chimchar. No opinion on the Unova starters yet.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Yup, Pikachu is the starter of Yellow. And that is Pikachu's best sprite ever. I guess they wanted to enforce, "Yo kids! Pikachu is our mascot!" Joking, joking. So, you like Volkner, huh? He was my favorite Gym leader. 2nd was Sabrina. But that's another thread. I think I've been kicked out of this one, I don't have anything to say that would relate to the new, technical views of this. D:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My favorite starters are Cyndaquil and Chikorita. Snivy is cool too, so is the other 5th gen starters... Tepig is adorable, and though I didn't like Oshawott at first it has just... grown on me and now it's not too bad.

As for the Kanto starters, I've always liked Charmander. Hoenn has Mudkip(which I also liked before the meme), and Sinnoh has... um, don't really like any of them. But I picked Turtwig.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Haha. Like I admitted, the only reason I like the Sinnoh starters is that being 9, Platinum was my first Pokemon game. But I would love to get Sapphire, just to get a feel of what the old games were like. Or at least a ROM.


----------



## Mallory (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Lols, my first Pokemon game was Yellow so I always had Pikachu as my Starter (a pain in the butt considering your first gym was BROCK'S).

Alright well....my favorite Staters aside are probably:

Charmander: Evolves into Charizard, baby, of whom I have good memories in my olden days of playing on Gameboy Color.

Cyndaquil: I have one in SoulSilver right now and I looooove him

Teecko: I almost forgot this guy was a starter to begin with. o.o

Chimchar: ........INFERNAPE BABY

....anyone seeing a trend here?
I'm not obsessed with fire or anything.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Mewtini said:


> Haha. Like I admitted, the only reason I like the Sinnoh starters is that being 9, Platinum was my first Pokemon game. But I would love to get Sapphire, just to get a feel of what the old games were like. Or at least a ROM.




Er hem, the old games? Sapphire? Kid the old games are Red, Blue, Green, Yellow... Those are old school. I remember getting my first Blue version in like second grade.. Goood times. 


I always go with the fire starter, no matter what.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Well, not ultra old...I don't have a Gameboy. I would so love to get Yellow though...DS Lites only accept GBA and DS cards... I badly want a really old game like R/B/Y though. I don't have the system to do so...D:


----------



## Superbird (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Jus' get a ROM. They work fine. Trust me.


----------



## Green (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I think starters are cool! It's just they're overused in-game and my favorite (serperior) is likely going to be popping up a lot online so I don't use them.

My favorite starter lines in order:
Snivy
Oshawott
Turtwig
Totodile
Bulbasaur
Charmander
Piplup
Treecko
Torchic
Mudkip
Tepig
Chimchar
Cyndaquil
Chikorita
Squirtle

Between trios I'd say either Sinnoh or Unova's are the best.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Superbird said:


> Jus' get a ROM. They work fine. Trust me.


Yes they do :3 I play my Blue rom to death. I could play R/B forever. And I like all the starters in those games, too~ I usually pick Charmander or Squirtle, but sometimes I'll go with Bulbasaur, just so he doesn't feel neglected..


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Sinnoh starters are probably my faves. Seriously, I can't chose between them.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Sinnoh starters are probably my faves. Seriously, I can't chose between them.


I can't choose between them because I hate them all.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

And I like them because Platinum was my first Pokemon game. Piplup there.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My favorite is Totodile, because alligators/crocodiles are awesome. Charmander and Tepig are also pretty cool, but I generally love all five fire starters.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Probably either Torchic or Mudkip. Or Piplup. I don't really love any of the 5th gen. starters, though.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Me neither. In my opinon, the 5th Gen Pokemon in general are a little...too complex. I like the older Pokemon because of the design. Of course, it could be that I'm not used to the new ones...but still. If I have to pick from the new 5th Gen starters, Oshawott for the evolution. But if I have to pick the starters and NOT the evos, Snivy.


----------



## Drella. ♥ (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

My favorite starter is Cyndaquil!! He's just a cutie...And Typhlosion is badass. Also, when I first got Silver it was the first starter I picked, and I called mine Tails and he was my love for a few years. Good times. n__n 

I also think Squirtle and Bulbasaur are cute though. I don't like any starters MUCH after 2nd Gen, but... I kinda like Torchic I guess...Ouu. And I've not even got B/W yet. xDDDD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I'll say my opinion on each region's.

Kanto: Charmander is absolutely adorable, and Charizard is cool. I love Bulbasaur and Ivysaur, although Venusaur not so much really... it loses its charm and cuteness. Squirtle's cute on its own, but it just sort of says "meh" to me. I tend not to pay much attention to it, although I don't mind it or its evolutions. Overall, very reptilian region, and I'm okay with most of them.

Johto: Probably my favourite region in terms of starters. Chikorita and its evolutions are nice-looking and charismatic to me. I love the flowers on Meganium and light-hearted feel of them. Very soothing and nonthreatening. Cyndaquil's cute, although Quilava is my favourite in the entire line. Typhlosion's pretty cool though too. I enjoy the placement of the fire on all of them and overall, the unique colour scheme for Fire-types. Totodile's adorable, I love it right off the bat. When it evolves, it loses some of that in my opinion, and I don't really like its evolutions so much as it... (Feraligatr's kinda bulky) but they're still nice too. 

Hoenn: Another good region of starters in my opinion... Treecko is a perfect mixture of cute and cool, but Grovyle is just... oh yes, I love love love Grovyle. My favourite of all the starter Pokémon, rivaled only by another Grass-type that's coming up later. Although Sceptile loses some of Grovyle's charm (mainly the leaf on its head, I think Sceptile looks kinda bald and like it's missing something), it's still great. Torchic is cute, Combusken is cute, and Blaziken is just badass. Great design on all of them. Mudkip itself is cute, but to be honest... I really dislike its evolutions. They lose a certain charisma. Swampert's just... ugly.

Sinnoh: My least favourite. First time I saw all of the starters, I wasn't really thrilled with any of them. Turtwig grew on me though and now I find it adorable. Its evolutions are heavy and bulky and... leave a lot to be desired though. I'm just going to flatout say this too: I hate Chimchar. I hated it the moment I saw it. Just... something about Fire and monkeys doesn't click with me. Monferno isn't any better. Infernape gets cooler, thankfully, but I still don't like it that much. Piplup also is another one I heavily dislike. Its big head really really irritates me... they were trying to make it TOO cute and it just backfired to me. Prinplup is... eh. That's all I really have to say about it. Empoleon is probably my favourite of the Sinnoh final evolutions, but even then, it kinda is "meh" to me.

Unova: Another favourite of mine in terms of starters! Snivy's just great, I love that royal design. I don't like Servine so much because it just seems... kind of awkward-looking. But once it evolves into Serperior? Oh man. I think we have one of the sexiest starter Pokémon on our hands. Serperior's design and colouring is fantastic, all of the patterns and that great big collar really appeals to me. One of my favourites of all the starters too, rivals the Treecko line. Then there's Tepig... I think it's cute on its own. But its evolutions are just ugly as sin, I'm afraid. Especially Emboar... it turns into this... bulky ugly thing. Blegh. Lastly, I hated Oshawott when I first saw it, but it reminded me of Ron Weasley for reasons not known to myself. And that's when I started to think it was cute. Dewott's okay. And Samurott's pretty cool... although it kinda reminds me of Swampert with the design of its legs. I like the big horn on its head and the shell though, really nice.

And yeah, that's my opinion on all of them.


----------



## Miles101 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Kanto: Bulbasaur
Jhoto: Cyndaquil
Hoenn: Torchic
Sinnoh: Turtwig
Unova: Oshawott <---Favorite so far


----------



## Lili (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Kanto:  Hate Squirtle, though I love Blastoise.  Charmander's cute, and I always have liked it.  And who could go wrong with Bulbasaur?

Johto:  Let me first say that Chikorita must die in a hole and then lit on fire.  I absolutely hate Chikorita.  It's too goddamn happy and peppy.  It's not Pinkie Pie peppy, it's just annoyingly peppy.  Cyndaquil is alright, but I'm not too big on it.  Totodile has to be one of my favorites, though.  It's so hyper and exuberant and fwee~

Hoenn:  I was raised with the Hoenn starters.  I love all three of them equally.  Treeko just doesn't give a rat's ass about anything and is super chilled out, Mudkip, well, u herd i liek them, and Torchic is freaking adorable.  I love chickens.

Sinnoh:  Turtwig can die, though Chimchar and Piplup are my favorites.  I have this little figurine Piplup that's in my mom's car somewhere, I gotta find it.

Unova:  I've only started with Tepig, because I thought it was cute, but now I'm starting to regret it when I look at its final evolution.  Oh well, I still love him (I named him Blackie).  I didn't pick Snivy because he looks like a smug punk and just annoyies me, and I think Oshawott is gawd-awfully ugly.  Though it's evolutions are pretty beast.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

I just love charmander, cause charizard is definately strong near the end of the game, with good attacks such as wing attack, flamethrower, and dig.

Cyndaquil is fairly good in my opinion. Typhlosion just rocks!

Treecko is amazing when he evolves into grovyle and then sceptile. Leaf blade is literally an amazing attack for the elite 4.

I have only tried Chimchar so far in Pearl version, so im not sure about the other 2 starters. Infernape is amazing though.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Kanto: Charamnder (His final form is a fucking dragon that isn't a dragon)
Jhoto: Cyndaquil (Two words: FUCK YEAH)
Hoenn: Treeko (Fucking Treeko, 'nuff said)
Sinnoh: Chimchar (A monkey, that's on fire, and is awesome)
Isshu (I refuse to call it Unova): Tepig (Name him Swineflu, that's where the awesome kicks in)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Hmm, well... my favourite starter Pokémon from each generation are Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, Treecko, Chimchar/Turtwig, and Tepig/Oshawott/Snivy.

... I like ALL the Gen V ones, yes. :D It's also the only one where I actually like the water-type starter!

My favourite middle stages: Ivysaur, Bayleef, Grovyle, Monferno, and Dewott!
Final stages: Venusaur (yup), Meganium, Sceptile, Torterra, and Serperior. 

WHAT NO I HATE GRASS-TYPES WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT HA HA HA ha ha ha ha ha ha...


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

Heh. I really don't like the new ones, but I admit it's due to the newness(not a word) of them. o-o how did you change the font size...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: What are your thoughts on starter Pokémon?*

The truth on gen V starters:

They all seem so _ordinary_ to me. They are new, yet I feel no freshness seeing them.


----------

